

Looking for feedback on this Internet forum idea I've been working on - ademar
http://zizindrin.com/home/index

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Do the tags get applied to users as well? What is this about unit vectors? You
mention a torus - but I bet it isn't.

It's not at all clear what the mechanics are, and I find it hard to locate
tags I'm interested in from the tag cloud - that problem will get worse.

But I'm interested in the experiment.

Added in edit: Won't let me login with my username - it claims it's too long.

Added in edit: Not sure if it has a point, or a focus. To get traction I
suspect you will need a subject.

Added in edit: Are we supposed to post links, text, or something else?

Added in edit: What's "Entropy"? The mechanics are completely unclear. Many
people won't care - I do.

Added in edit: OK, found the FAQ. I'm going away and will read it later.

Added in edit: I don't think the v_i are in S^1. Aren't the v_i in [-1,1] ??
That's not S^1. I guess I need to read the paper, but I can't now.

I'll wait for your replies.

~~~
ademar
Hi! Thanks for taking the time. Here are some answers:

The long username shouldn't be a problem anymore.

Yes, I want it to be a discussion forum, people can post links, questions,
comments. I also want it to be novel.

The entropy formula is described in the FAQ, it might not be totally
scientific sound but I believe it somewhat describes the informational content
of the thread.

Regarding the unit circle; [-1,1] is isomorphic to S1 if we identify -1 and 1
as the same point.

------
ademar
Mainly trying to figure out what are the rough edges and the stuff that gets
in peoples'way when using the site.

Feel free to ask any questions.

Thanks.

------
Mz
Orange is overused. It comes across as garish, clownish, halloween-ish. I find
it so distracting I can't manage to focus on reading the "headlines" (or
whatever they are) that I am supposed to be reading. I would highly recommend
you grab some of the lovely shades of blue and green from your header/logo and
use that more liberally and use orange with a good deal more restraint. I like
orange, but both orange and yellow are problematic when overused (so said my
class in Cartography for GIS eons ago and so says my poor strained eyes from
checking out your site).

~~~
ademar
You are totally right. Please check it out now and let me know what you think
of the new design and color.

Remember to refresh your browser, it may cache the css.

~~~
Mz
Much, much better.

